# Open Letter To Jathedar Akal Takht Sahib



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Guru Bhala Kare*
*Let The Sikhs Not Hang Their Heads in Shame Again*
Open Letter to Jathedar Akal Takht Sahib
Jagmohan Singh​ 







Most Revered Singh Sahib Giani Gurbachan Singh Ji

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Events in the last two weeks from the portals of the Akal Takht have raised the hackles of Sikhs living far and wide across the world. Sikhs are awe-struck, dismayed and fearful of the events likely to unfold in the coming days and weeks. I hope that I am expressing the sentiments of many a Sikh, when I write this open appeal straight from my heart to you and your associates who are now the only ones who can save the situation from reaching a cataclysmic showdown. 

Singh Sahib Ji, just a few weeks ago, Sikhs across the world were grieving at the injustice heaved at them over the last 25 years when they were reminiscing the ghastly pogrom of November 1984. Since then, the Sikh nation has forgotten the pain and anguish of the widows of November 1984. While 10 December could have been an occasion to focus on the issue of denial of human rights to Sikhs across Punjab and India, the first week of December and the first week of January will be awaited with abated breath by the Sikh nation. In the first week of December, the Jathedars of the community, in the presence of leaders of the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee, under the influence of forces inimical to Sikh interests, at the highest temporal authority of Akal Takht Sahib will be discussing a mischievous, malicious and malevolent petition against a former Jathedar of the Akal Takht Sahib – Singh Sahib Prof. Darshan Singh Ji. In the first week of January of the new year, while the whole world would be welcoming and celebrating the new year, the Sikh nation will be seen attempting to tamper with its own almanac in an uncalled for attempt to Brahamanise the Nanakshahi calendar. 

During these last two weeks, another incident in far away Surrey, Vancouver, a significant development, which should have been an eye-opener for all went unnoticed. The Sikh Youth slate was able to win elections in the Gurdwara where a Hukamnama of Akal Takht had severely divided the Sangat, family and friends some ten years ago. 

Singh Sahib Ji, with all the humility at my disposal, I humbly submit that it is neither necessary nor urgent for the Akal Takht to discuss the petition of Gurcharanjit Singh Lamba, who under the pretext of protecting Sikh tradition has been instrumental in creating controversy over issues which the community and its leadership should be deliberating and debating before a decision can be made. On the other side of the spectrum we have Joginder Singh of the Daily Spokesman, who has been denigrating and debasing the nomenclature of Sikh religious ethos. Both have inflicted pain to the lay Sikh, whose belief systems have been challenged in a pernicious kind of way. While I dwell on this, I will be failing in my duty if I do not mention the corrupt and wayward ways of the SGPC in handling various serious issues confronting the Sikhs –they are either brushed under the carpet or brought headlong, as in the present case, purely for political reasons. 









The issue of Dasam Granth is a theological issue that needs to be resolved not bargained and bartered with hukamnamas against any individual or organization. It is my earnest feverish appeal to you to postpone the slated 5 December appearance of Singh Sahib Prof. Darshan Singh at the Akal Takht Sahib. I appeal to you to listen to your inner voice. I appeal to you to listen to the voice of your conscience. I appeal to you to speak to the lay Sikh who knows nothing about the controversy. I appeal to you to constitute a committee of experts, under your tutelage and not of the SGPC, to go into the entire ramifications of the Dasam Granth controversy and many other issues, give them a time frame to resolve it. I appeal to you to set up the Sikh Religion and History Research Board, which should be mandated to frame a fool-proof procedure for filing of complaints at Akal Takht Sahib and redress thereof, without any fear or favour. Let _Sat_ (Truth), _Santokh_ (contentment) and _Vichar_ (contemplation) be your only guides. 

The ordinary devout Sikh cannot understand the keen interest shown by the Rashtriya Sikh Sangat, the Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh and their open allies, the members and leaders of the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee in the affairs of the Dasam Granth. The young Sikh, who has little or no interest in religion, is dumbfounded. Those who know a little and those who take pride in the uniqueness of our religion and history are at loss of words as to what is to be done and what is not to be done. The Five Takhts of the community are divided in the ratio of 3:2. The two major bodies for management of Gurdwaras and Sikh institutions –the SGPC and the DSGMC are at loggerheads and virtually on every issue are working as forums against each other rather than enabling the Sikhs to understand what is going on and look for means and avenues to resolve the crises and evolve a temporary, semi-permanent and then gradually a permanent solution to this and many other long pending issues of the Khalsa Panth.

While we internalize our own battles, the enemy is reaping benefits. In April 1978, the neo-Nirankaris killed 13 Sikhs in broad daylight, there was a Hukamnama against them, which still stands, but today the neo-Nirankaris are openly taunting the Sikhs in Punjab and Delhi. Two days from now, Ashutosh Maharaj of the Divya Jyoti Jagran Sansthan, who has his dera in Nur Mahal, whose literature is anti-Sikhism and anti-Sikh Gurus, against whom a committee was formed by the Akal Takht, will be holding his court in Ludhiana in a grandiose manner. The entire collective will of the Sikhs, resolutions and appeals to the Badal administration by saner elements and smaller political parties, have been unable to get the function cancelled. In all likelihood Ashutosh Maharaj will be give a free run for his diatribes against Sikhs in their homeland Punjab and those Sikhs who inspite of all odds are likely to oppose, will be either detained or beaten up. This too is being awaited with abated breath.

Singh Sahib Ji, it is not within my reach or domain to question or challenge the institution of Hukamnama. Once again, however, with all due respect, let me however say this. In the last decade and two, much has been done which has downgraded the authority and respect for Akal Takht Sahib. You know it, the community knows it and therefore there is no need to repeat. You can change the trend. You should change the trend. 

Please take a note of this. The Table-Chair Hukamnama for the Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara in Surrey, Vancouver was a political ploy of the opposition group, to which the Jathedar was made a party. Prior to the defeat of the opposition group (who raised objections to tables and chairs) had been partaking langar on table and chairs. I have authoritatively learnt that for many years, the opposition allowed the other group (who wanted tables and chairs) to win elections so that they could conduct their politics. Mercifully, the Sikh youth have changed the scenario and the acrimony is also likely to die down. At what cost? Where there was one Gurdwara there are more than ten, families were brutally divided, millions were spent in court cases, a needless controversy was started by consciously making the Jathedar of Akal Takht Sahib a party to the whole affair.

It is my humble opinion that a similar scenario is being built in Punjab today. Whether it is motivated for electoral reasons or otherwise, one thing is certain that you and the Akal Takht Sahib are being made a party by vested interests who want to weaken the community.

I urge you; beseech you to look through the game. At this moment and time, a positive action on your part will go a long way in instilling confidence amongst the ranks of the community and would certainly demoralize and defeat the designs of enemies of Sikhs. Though theologically wrong, a significant decision of the community rests on your shoulders alone and I pray that Waheguru be with you in making that historic decision which will protect Sikh interests and will not allow the community to be torn apart. May Waheguru Shower His Choicest Blessings on you and give you the insight, courage and determination to stand by your convictions only in the interests of the Khalsa Panth.

Like the rest of the community I await with abated breath that we will not have to hang our heads in shame again. Waheguru Bhala Kare. 

With all due respect
Jagmohan Singh

_Jagmohan Singh is the editor of World Sikh News. He may be contacted at jsbigideas@gmail.com_
2 December 2009


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 2, 2009)

This is a brave response to a craven lot of political lackeys. I hope his voice is heard, and I suspect it will not be so.

The majority want an honorable and intelligent resolution to the Dasam Granth controversy that focuses on the Dasam Granth. Everything else is as the author says demeaning the panth, solving nothing, and perpetuating conflicts at the cost of addressing all the persistent and painful and protracted social and moral illnesses that we have been covering here at SPN since I have been a member

What I fear is that absolutely nothing will happen one way or the other, but a deepening of differences and a worsening of the illnesses that are real to the ordinary "us."

The only way out is to free the Takhts from the stranglehold of SAD and its henchmen. That is asking a lot.

And brave of you Soul_Jyot ji to post the letter.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 2, 2009)

Respected Narayanjot Kaur Ji:

Your remarks remind me of the following:

<TABLE cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>ਅਮਲੁ ਕਰਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਬੀਜੁ ਸਬਦੋ ਕਰਿ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਆਬ ਨਿਤ ਦੇਹਿ ਪਾਣੀ ॥

Amal kar ḏẖarṯī bīj sabḏo kar sacẖ kī āb niṯ ḏėh pāṇī. 
Make good deeds the soil, and let the Word of the Shabad be the seed; irrigate it continually with the water of Truth. 




</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹੋਇ ਕਿਰਸਾਣੁ ਈਮਾਨੁ ਜੰਮਾਇ ਲੈ ਭਿਸਤੁ ਦੋਜਕੁ ਮੂੜੇ ਏਵ ਜਾਣੀ ॥੧॥

Ho▫e kirsāṇ īmān jammā▫e lai bẖisaṯ ḏojak mūṛe ev jāṇī. ||1|| 
Become such a farmer, and faith will sprout. This brings knowledge of heaven and hell, you fool! ||1|| 

_*- Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji - Pana 24*_

Our "faithless leaders" do not practice our Gurus' teaching, they are miles away from the truth!



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 30, 2010)

*Open Letter to Jathedar of Akal Takht Sahib Ji*

GURFATEH PARWAAN JI
*Let The Sikhs Not Hang Their Heads in Shame Again*
Open Letter to Jathedar Akal Takht Sahib JI​ 






*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa*
*Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!*



*Most Revered Singh Sahib Giani Gurbachan Singh Ji*








Singh Sahib Ji, with all the humility at my disposal, A Sikh women:happykaur: humbly requesting an Answer from you that how you & others Singh Sahib did on January 29<SUP>th</SUP>, 2010 on Prof Darshan Singh Ji.
 *Remember 1984! who was in Jail not you or others Jathedars ji<?"urn:fficeffice" />*
A Sikh women :happykaur:appeal to you to listen to your inner voice. 
A Sikh women:happykaur: appeal to you to listen to the voice of your conscience.
A Sikh women appeal to you to speak to the lay Sikh who knows nothing about the controversy.
A Sikh women appeal to you to constitute a committee of experts, under your tutelage and not of the SGPC, to go into the entire ramifications of the Dasam Granth controversy and many other issues, give them a time frame to resolve it. 
A Sikh women appeal to you to set up the Sikh Religion and History Research Board, which should be mandated to frame a fool-proof procedure for filing of complaints at Akal Takht Sahib and redress thereof, without any fear or favor. Let _Sat_ (Truth), _Santokh_ (contentment) and _Vichar_ (contemplation) are your only guides.
<o> </o>Singh Sahib Ji, it is not within my reach or domain to question or challenge the institution of Hukamnama. Once again, however, with all due respect, let me however say this. In the last decade and two, much has been done which has downgraded the authority and respect for Akal Takht Sahib. You know it, the community knows it and therefore there is no need to repeat. *You can change the trend. You should change the trend.*
I as a Sikh Women urge you; beseech you to look through the game. At this moment and time, a positive action on your part will go a long way in instilling confidence amongst the ranks of the community and would certainly demoralize and defeat the designs of enemies of Sikhs. Though theologically wrong, a significant decision of the community rests on your shoulders alone and I pray that Waheguru be with you in making that historic decision which will protect Sikh interests and will not allow the community to be torn apart. Please do something before it's too late. We do not want Dera baad or Sants
 We need Jathedar Like Prof Darshan SIngh Ji We are requesting you For Khalsa Panth sake Change and Save the PANTH
Gurfateh:happykaur:
Binder Mandur


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Open Letter to Jathedar of Akal Takht Sahib Ji*

Bmandur ji

I am wracking my brains trying to figure out where, another site perhaps, in addition to SPN,  to post your letter so that it will be read by the people who need to read it.


----------



## roopsidhu (May 23, 2010)

ssa,
very meaningful, very brave and very constructive post by Soul_ jyot ji. Keep it up
Roopsidhu


----------

